# helping a young man shop for his first compound.



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

Last year the son of my deceased friend wanted to get a compound, but the season was near over and all that , so I suggested him to wait, well he has contacted me, so I want to advise him. I also want to steer him in a good starter, without being something like a top shelf Mathews , Hoyt, or the like.. What would you suggest to look into for a starter bow that may grow with him a little/ He is around 6 ft. and is 16. I live about a 100 miles form him and was going to give hi my switchback xt, but they are very draw specific and 70 lbs, which may be fine for him
, thanks all


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Martian said:


> Last year the son of my deceased friend wanted to get a compound, but the season was near over and all that , so I suggested him to wait, well he has contacted me, so I want to advise him. I also want to steer him in a good starter, without being something like a top shelf Mathews , Hoyt, or the like.. What would you suggest to look into for a starter bow that may grow with him a little/ He is around 6 ft. and is 16. I live about a 100 miles form him and was going to give hi my switchback xt, but they are very draw specific and 70 lbs, which may be fine for him
> , thanks all


Mission is a good way to go. Still made by Mathews and have the Mathews type warranty but for about half the price. They had models that were very adjustable when I bought mine but that’s been a few years now. But would be surprised if they didn’t have the same options now. I’ve been shooting the same one for awhile now and still love it.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

THANKS bhom THIS IS EXACTLY WHAT i WAS LOOKING FOR


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Also give him as much guidance as you can as far as shooting techniques and hunting techniques as well. Thanks for doing what you are for him Don’t know what I would have done without my dad helping me and teaching me when I started.


----------



## Golden Arrow II (Aug 8, 2009)

Where in the state does this young man live? There are many great shops around the state, just knowing where in the state, we could suggest one. Take him to actual Archery shop and have them fit him for a bow properly, I wouldn't waste your time going to a box store. Have the shop set up a bunch of different bows all to the same specs, then have him shoot as many as possible. If they don't want to do that for you, go to the next shop. Write down the specs that fit him, so if that shop doesn't have a large selection you can go to a different shop and know where the bows need to set. The bow that fits him and feels good, is the one that will work the best for him. Don't over bow him, if he can't draw the bow in a controlled manor have them turn it down!! That will cause bad habits quick, with the speeds the bows make now you don't have to pull 70lbs to be a mocho man. There are many mid range bow models that aren't super expensive and have great performance and are adjustable. So don't just look at the bottom end bows. There is a lot of things that we could cover talking about fitment, which brand, which accessories, peep sight, releases, arrows, etc... a pro shop will have some bias towards a specific brand but don't buy into all the hype. They are all efficient at spitting an arrow out, it really comes down to what feels best, and know that as he develops his shot process and anchor point things will probably have to be changed on the bow to keep it comfortable for him. If you have the time set up a appointment with a archery coach to help lesson the learning curve for the young man, that will get him pointed in the right direction way quicker that just flinging arrows in the backyard


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

he lives in Tekonsha in Calhoun county


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I have ,and did shoot some competitive archery, and worked at a bow shop for 4 years, and agree with everything you said


----------



## Golden Arrow II (Aug 8, 2009)

Schupbach's in Jackson should be able to get you hooked up, they have a great archery department, and they have an indoor 20 yard range in the building.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Did you find him a bow yet? I have a bear wild that i am no longer using. I looked up the specs and it says it adjusts from 40-70lbs and the draw adjust from something like 24"-31". If he wants it is his free of charge. PM if interested.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

It could use a new sight as I broke off all but the 20 yard pen. Sight wasnt very good anyways as this was a ready to shoot package when I bought it new. The lock on the quiver broke off also, but it will get him started.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

just a reach out to " whitetail hunter" , a young man on this site. He seen my post and helped me by giving me a bear bow to give this young man. It came with 5 new uncut arrows, a release, case new pack of broadheads, and a set of allen wrenches.I am really touched to meet a young man this generous. My friends, ( now deceased) son , will be very happy to receive this. I have gone through some of my stuff , and came up with a trail cam , and 2 cards for him, and some camo clothes, Thanks Jimmie, you da man


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Martian said:


> just a reach out to " whitetail hunter" , a young man on this site. He seen my post and helped me by giving me a bear bow to give this young man. It came with 5 new uncut arrows, a release, case new pack of broadheads, and a set of allen wrenches.I am really touched to meet a young man this generous. My friends, ( now deceased) son , will be very happy to receive this. I have gone through some of my stuff , and came up with a trail cam , and 2 cards for him, and some camo clothes, Thanks Jimmie, you da man


That’s awesome love to hear about stuff like this.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

No problem, glad i could help. I hope he enjoys it and puts some deer down with it this year. It was nice meeting you, let me know when you find out if your club is having the fall shoot this year. If they are i will be there.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

a shout out to whitetail hunter, and gill. I thank you both for what you gave me for this young man. I visited them last weekend, and got him shooting 2-3 in. groups at 20 yds in no time He is very happy with the new stuff, and very grateful , and asked me to pass it along. I also encouraged him to sign up with this site. thank you again


----------



## Mcmadman1 (Dec 23, 2018)

Whitetail_hunter said:


> View attachment 551785
> 
> 
> It could use a new sight as I broke off all but the 20 yard pen. Sight wasnt very good anyways as this was a ready to shoot package when I bought it new. The lock on the quiver broke off also, but it will get him started.


Both OP and whitetail areawesome.. I have the bear domain to get me into archery and its been a great starter bow for sure.. I am not a huge fan of the quiver and sight either. What do you use now??


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

lol i was about to offer my old bear grizzly 2, great smmoth draw,, but i see the archery community is still full of awsome , givine folks,,, yall pat yourselves on the back for me. atta boys


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I was out and visited him this last weekend. He said on some days , he is shooting 100 arrows. I watched 8-10 shots at 20 yds, in a 1 1/2 group, and the same 8-10 times at 30


----------



## usedtobeayooper (Feb 13, 2008)

I love reading posts like this!

Great outcome all around.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

haha , he just sent me some new pics, and is hitting a 1 in. by 1 in. piece of blue tape at 30 yds. I helped him this week with his grip, he had a little bit of torqueing going on


----------



## gills (Jan 17, 2005)

Glad to hear. I bet there will be deer photo with him behind it coming soon.


----------

